# Experimenting with black and white..



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Tell me what you think...


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow! These pictures are quite good! You got my vote for it being a success... :biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Very very good. :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love them! Brian looks quite good in black and white! Aziz does too, but Brian really really does!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol thanks for all the compliments. I think the black and white tends to make things more dramatic..? Maybe it's just me. But yeah, I have more if you guys want 'em.. Just needed an opinion from someone that WASN'T related to me :smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Sure send us more. They are great!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How beautiful! Your dogs are just wonderful subjects for the camera. The black and white effect has me thinking This would be great for a photo shoot with my own dogs! Love their pics. But I have to say I am especially fond of that last photo just what a cute pose there! like he wants to have his picture taken and he knows hes looking good! :biggrin:Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol isn't that so true? He acts like he doesn't want the camera out, but he always seems to get in a "cute" position when it's front of my face 

I'll post up some more..

edit: and yes, the black and white is VERY fun to play with. I took about 100 photos and only got about 20 out of them, but that's usual I suppose. I had a lot of fun learning it. Now I just need to speed up my set up so I can gets pictures real time, not while they are sitting still lol

Try it out with your pups! It's a lotta fun


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ImWithThePyr (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!! I especially love the second picture from your first post.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Again those pictures are really good! I really do like this effect! Now I just need to get my 4 dogs to pose like yours haha! Your doing a great job love these pics. But I have to say I especially love those poses ha And your pups they are comical characters your have there haha! Too cute!:biggrin:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol. I couldn't resist! Brian wouldn't leave me alone while I was working on the windows for the house, so I threw my cleaning towel on him and he wouldn't take it off. I HAD to grab the camera


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL!!! ha, ha, ha. Seriously cute!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

